# Anyone here study martial arts?



## dcoscina (May 7, 2010)

I think I may have asked this a while back but I'm just curious if anyone does. I just back up with it and I'm learning Goju Ryu (karate) which is Okinawan. I actually find that it helps inspire musical ideas. I know many classical composers alternated writing with some form of exercise and I can totally appreciate this. Learning different kata lends itself to timing and tempo much like music. I find that I'm coming up with more ideas these days. I'm working on a couple concert pieces at the moment. I am also finishing up that documentary score. 

One thing I forgot was the physical conditioning. Ouch! Karate is a hard martial art, in that its movements are very linear and direct. the warm up is killer but worth it. 

Anyhow, just curious..... I know a number of jazz guys studied karate. I think the timing and improvisational nature of jazz also translates into empty hand combat. You have to think about and react to the moment not a prescribed number of moves.


----------



## R. Soul (May 7, 2010)

I studied Wing chun (Kung fu) with a guy a couple of years ago. He was also a singer/songwriter/guitarist and in exchange for him teaching me I would record and produce his songs. So we both had those 2 things in common. However, I'm not sure if I ever felt that martial arts and music had much in common other than perhaps that you could get into a sort of meditative state with certain martial arts which is also common in music styles such as new age and ambient.

I got fed up with Wing chun though and wanted to study something more real life based, such as self defence, so I started doing Krav Maga, but didn't keep it up for long as I was too busy and I also questioned whether it was the right way to defend yourself.


----------



## midphase (May 7, 2010)

I scored a couple of martial arts films....does that count?


----------



## StrangeCat (May 7, 2010)

yea strong mind and strong body.

I studied Jeet Kun Do with group of people, one was 4th degree black belt Tai Quan Do(also a painter), another was an ex-navel seals marine, another was boxer, there was a kick boxer that also used to do karate, there few Brazilian Martial Artists and they many style they new Gung fu go or something. 

Funny everything we did was pushed to the way side when someone the main guy started doing Preying Mantis Kung Fu, he even started using that in grappling, so were mixing Preying mantis Kung Fu with Tai Kicks and Brazilian Grappling. 

Preying Mantis South style Kung Fu is just insane! I can't even describe it just image Sparing with a boxer and completely controlling there flow of movement.


I think a lot of people lose touch with the fact that martial arts is as much mental as physical. you have to have Zen too. 

I can understand the music aspect as there is a lot of rhythm and flow of movement in your moves, how much time can you do some many moves with in a given time. Everything is on Rhythm you just flow in and out of it as you feel the other persons force away and against you. 

Imagine this guy he has fought just about every style of martial artist and the greatest fighters in every style of martial arts and has won everyone! He is so calm when he starts a fight no emotions all his energy and focus is on his opponent.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fedor_Emelianenko

to give you an idea, just one of his fights that opponent might know 5 different styles of grappling and be black belt at it and won gold medals at judo, brazilian jitsu etc. 
Then they go up and against Fedor and get submitted in the first round^__^

in other words he is so focused on his opponent that nothing else matters.

I think Martial arts gives people a better focus at things away from martial arts when they learn about the Zen in it. Your opening another part of your mind you probably have had closed.


----------



## lux (May 9, 2010)

I've done karate and i see no relation with music even after 4-5 long drinks


----------



## IvanP (May 9, 2010)

Curious topic...

I've been doing martial arts since 10 years old...done Taekwondo, Wushu (shaolin Kung-fu), Sanda (Kung-fu attack competition) and Chi-qon (Tai-chi)

The only benefit I've found for writing music is the inner balance it gives me. While on deadlines and huge amounts of stress, if I find some time to do martial arts my balance will be better and I'll feel more able to finish properly...the only problem is finding the time to do it...But I guess it's the same with any other sports...I've tried to do some biking as well or swimming, but martial arts gives me more benefits, but probably because I've been practising just a little more than any other sport...at the end, it's a matter of letting endorphins and O2 act on your body and mind...

Although, I really felt some great "anger" benefits when I did Tai-chi...I'm really grumpy when I'm on deadlines...maybe I just should go back to doing Tai-chi meditation 

after this, my only advise if one of you guys ever get to know me...beware of the dog! 8)


----------



## ChrisAxia (May 9, 2010)

Interesting thread!

I know many martial artist musicians and I also studied Karate and Jeet Kun Do, and have been meaning to get back into it after an absence of many years. I know how much better I felt when I was very fit, not only physically but mentally. Not sure if there is link between music and martial arts, but thanks for the reminder. I may start training again!

I spent an amazing day here in London, some years ago with Dan lee, one of Bruce Lee's first students, and he is a real life "Mr Miyagi". I learnt more in one day from him, than many months of training anywhere else. Anyone here who lives in Pasadena where he now teaches, and is interested in martial arts should pay him a visit. 

http://s163859578.onlinehome.us/site%20files/Pages/impact.html (http://s163859578.onlinehome.us/site%20 ... mpact.html)

~Chris


----------



## Blackster (May 9, 2010)

I was waiting for this thread for soooo long  ...

I did WingTsjun (Kung Fu) for almost 10 years. Besides training for myself I worked as an instructor for 4 years. 

Because of moving into another country (from Germany to Austria) I wanted to start something new. At the moment I'm learning Real Arnis. It's very close to Escrima or Kali and it's a lot of fun. I love dealing with sticks, knives and blades (but only in a friendly environment) and it really helps me to focus on getting my work as a composer done. 

=o


----------



## P.T. (May 9, 2010)

Just make sure that marshal doesn't dislocate any of your fingers.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (May 9, 2010)

Former black-belt in a martial-arts fusion between various forms of Kung-Fu. Many years ago, and I doubt it has halped me music-wise.


----------



## Farkle (May 9, 2010)

Big martial artist here. Been training and teaching for over 15 years.

Started in a McDojo, but then moved to Jeet Kune Do Concepts and Kail (Filipino knife, stick, and blade fighting). I'm an instructor in both JKD and Filipino Martial Arts.

I love it, it actually makes me a better composer when I'm deep in the martial arts. I get a better sense of musical rhythm, groove, and of timing. Also, it teaches me to "not sweat the small stuff" when I'm writing and arranging, helps keep me from getting bogged down in details. 

Hm... maybe I need to get back into it, I'm only practicing about 1x a week. 

Mike


----------



## dcoscina (May 9, 2010)

Cool Farkle. I'm enjoying my training too. I think the discipline it brings also helps focus on any given task. 

I looked a long time at different styles before I committed to Goju. The way my Sempai teaches it is strictly for self defence and not competitive. I'm at the age where I don't need to be competing. I just want to get into shape, and be able to take care of myself and my own if the situation ever arose.


----------



## stevenson-again (May 10, 2010)

wow - interesting to see so many musicians here doing martial arts - and some for a good long while too...

i am with Go-Kan Ryu myself, which i thoroughly enjoy and teach twice a week. it's cross between Shotokan and Go-Ju, but it tends to lean more in favour of Go-Ju the more advanced you get. It's nice to have the distinct different styles of kata between them both, and i think they are incorporated well within our style overall.

it is one of the most hollistic forms of exercise imaginable. everything is in there - stretching, aerobic fitness, an-aerobic fitness, coordination, balance, timing, even strategy. kumite often feels like a physical form of chess at times - i love it.

i wouldn't say it inspires me musically, but i would say there is an extremely strong correlation with music. kihon (basics) are roughly equivalent to scales and arpeggios, kata are like studies and set pieces, and kumite is like improvising, applying your technique freely. and i find that the strength of mind, focus and discipline i learnt from becoming a musician helps me with karate.

add to that it is fantastic socially and its a pretty winning thing to get into. myself, my wife and my 2 kids have been training for 5 or 6 years, and we all but the youngest are the same grade. no matter how busy i get, it is extremely rare for us to miss training.


----------



## Leon Willett (May 10, 2010)

I did kendo for over a year, but I gave up because the armour was claustrophobic for me :(


----------



## Farkle (May 10, 2010)

Preach on! I am 36 years old, still in good shape, but I can't take the "rigors" of training that I could when I was 25. I'm looking for for training now that keeps me sharp, mentally and physically, that is fun, and challenging, and is a break from being plopped in the chair for 8 hours. 

Interestingly enough, the biggest thing that the martial arts gave me is perspective. During my young, hedonistic days, I trained _very_ hard, and a bit crazy. I trained with some Dog Brothers (full contact, no pads stick fighting), and did my time of full-contact, whack-away sparring.

It was a blast, and it really helped me put my work troubles or projects in perspective. It's hard to view getting a 2-page report in on time as "life or death", when you just had to defend against a pair of sticks coming at you at 90-mph. 

It's the same thing as I compose; whether or not the line is a flute or oboe is not that important as getting the piece out to the client; sometimes, having perspective like that can only come when one does an entirely different "something", and lets that inform their composing.

Whew, I'm waxing philisophical! Better go hit something with sticks. 

Mike


----------



## Brian Ralston (May 10, 2010)

I have a 1st degree Black Belt in Shotokan Karate. (Japanese) 

I use to teach a kids Karate class once I had my Black Belt as well. Since I was a bit younger at the time...my dojo felt the kids related better to me. I do not actively train any more...but mentally it is all still there. Some of the higher level Black Belt Katas I would have to restudy. Physically...let's just say my body is not as flexible as it once was, but I could hold my own if need be. 

Heather (my fianceé for those who don't already know her)...has a Black Belt in Taekwando. 

And what that all means is...if I throw a punch...she usually blocks it with her legs or feet. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## dcoscina (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for the posts guys. I'm finding this very cool to hear your different backgrounds, styles, and philosophies re: martial arts.

I'm 42 and initially thought karate would be too rigerous to begin at this age but, aside from aches and pains after class, it's been really cool.


----------



## Polarity (May 15, 2010)

I studied and practiced Kung Fu for almost 17 years here in Italy.
Being initially a multi style school (Kwon) for the first four years I learned about
Wing Chun, Chat Sin Tong Long (the style of the Religious Mantis), Hung Gar (or AKA Hung Kuen), Tai Chi Chuan, and a sort of Wu Shu based on Shaolin animals. 

Then I specialized only Wing Chun (the school of Koo Sang) and Tai Chi Chen (the school of Chen Zheng Lei) for about 12 years.

Plus I studied anc practice during these years also Chi Kung, Chan Meditation (it's always Zen), and other Tao Ying things.

I had to stop about 2 years ago for problems with my left knee.
Sometimes I practice a bit, but then my knee hurts a bit.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 11, 2020)

Wow this is an old thread I wanted to resurrect. I trained in Wado for 8 years after I made this post. Got close to my Shodan. Stopped training because the school more or less closed. All of my training partners left over time and Wado is a very interactive martial art. I had planned on starting either Judo or JJ but COVID happened so close combat MA is not in the horizon for me. But I still miss it.


----------



## bryla (Oct 11, 2020)

For the last five years I’ve trained several arts. Mostly aikido and iaido but also systema. For the past year I’ve focused on Jiu-Jitsu and enjoy the physical aspect that it gives compared to the others. Nothing can compete with the focus it takes to practice iaido though and in Denmark it’s not as popular as in Germany so it’s harder to find training partners and higher graduates.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 11, 2020)

bryla said:


> For the last five years I’ve trained several arts. Mostly aikido and iaido but also systema. For the past year I’ve focused on Jiu-Jitsu and enjoy the physical aspect that it gives compared to the others. Nothing can compete with the focus it takes to practice iaido though and in Denmark it’s not as popular as in Germany so it’s harder to find training partners and higher graduates.


Nice. I'm 52 now and I would really like to learn Judo because of its devastating take downs and throws. Plus it develops a good stand up game and explosive techniques. But it also is said to have the highest injury rate of any MA. I know how to breakfall because Wado has some throws and take downs. It was that part of Wado that really resonated with me and I did well at, hence my interest in following up with more close combat, grappling arts. I've done TKD, Wing Chun, Kung Fu and Goju so I have plenty of striking art experience....


----------



## JonS (Oct 11, 2020)

Cobra Kai !!


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 11, 2020)

JonS said:


> Cobra Kai !!



Dramatically a very good show. I love the writing for the characters. In terms of martial arts, rather laughable but hey, who cares eh?


----------



## GtrString (Oct 11, 2020)

Part of the martial arts as far as I recall, I used to do Tai Chi a lot in my younger days, as part of a health regime. Its a great form of physical meditation, and keeps you fresh.

The movements feels very musical to perform, but Im not sure of any direct transfer to music. Indirectly, yes for sure.


----------



## I like music (Oct 11, 2020)

Did some boxing, and some Muay Thai. Destroyed my ankle during one of the first lessons I did rolling in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu over 15 years ago, so I stopped.

Started again this year but then COVID hit, so no martial arts right now. But will go back to Muay Thai and boxing as soon as the world rights itself.

I wonder if I'll be doing boxing first or mocking something up with CSW. Either will be nice!!!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 11, 2020)

GtrString said:


> Part of the martial arts as far as I recall, I used to do Tai Chi a lot in my younger days, as part of a health regime. Its a great form of physical meditation, and keeps you fresh.
> 
> The movements feels very musical to perform, but Im not sure of any direct transfer to music. Indirectly, yes for sure.


If the title was not directly "martial arts" but a little more "soft" including meditation there is a direct musical example for it here in the forum  . Look for the examples from Eduardo for his Nada library, you simply cant do that kind of music without practicing/living/experience in that kind of stuff.

I use the songs evryday in my meditation practice. I am doing a little bit of Tai Chi since around ten years. For myself I wont call it martial arts but for my master it definitely is. He is more the kind of guy that strangecat talks about, studied evry kind of martial arts there is (but still believes Tai Chi is the one in the end) and the proof of mastership is what happens to the state of "OM" of the master if directly confronted with a knife  .

Or: what is it all worth if it cant help you to protect your body . There is no "fight" as competition in Tai Chi (Touishu is kind of practicing in a way but no real fight) cause it all run into prevent from confrontation but I am sure if ever the situation comes where I just cant prevent that confrontation I am better prepared then before. Or another saying from my master: so, if you know he will kill you and you have no chance against him, so why worry ? Your dead, so, whats to fear ? So you can stay calm and look for the chance you dont have.

For me as kind of "old man" (57) I really dont have interest in fight but the dream to feel at least a little glimpse of what in Tai Chi is called Fajin (the energy behind all that what seems not really be explainable with simple physics even if 90 % of what makes Tai Chi - and comparable martial arts - so effective is simply physics) in this live  .

And to come back to the question and close: I would say it definitely has impact on my music even if I cant qualify.


----------



## NekujaK (Oct 11, 2020)

Way back in the 1970s, during my high school and college days, I studied Kajukenbo for many years. If you're old enough remember the early 1970s, it was the heyday of the Asian martial arts craze. Karate schools seemed to be popping up on every other street corner, there were big tournaments and exhibitions almost every weekend, and of course, we were inundated with all those classic Shaw Brothers films and the Kung Fu TV series. Best of all, Bruce Lee was still alive and doing what he did best! It was an amazing time to be immersed in martial arts.

I continued to study Kajukenbo after the frenzied craze died down, and while in college, even took an academic course about martial arts, taught by a professor who was an alternate on the USA Olympic judo team. One of his primary theses was that practicing martial arts had direct translatable benefits to a person's social and academic pursuits. Constructive attributes like discipline, confidence, and respect for others, were all learned and reinforced through martial arts study, and crossed over into all aspects of life.

I'm not sure I can say martial arts had a direct effect on my musical creativity, but it definitely shaped the person I am today, influencing every aspect of my life, including my musical pursuits.


----------



## Farkle (Oct 11, 2020)

Hey, @dcoscina , following up from 10 (!) years ago, I started (this summer) training in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu, and it's been a great addition to my game. Being a "beginner" in something; seeing a brand new way of fighting, learning to defend myself in realistic, "pressure tested" training; it's awesome.

And, of course, it translates to composing, I think. The idea of "finding the seams" to connect various positions in BJJ, it reminds me of how to transition between sections in music... the "seams", so to speak.

Well, this old dog can still learn some new tricks, haha. 

Mike


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 11, 2020)

Farkle said:


> Hey, @dcoscina , following up from 10 (!) years ago, I started (this summer) training in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu, and it's been a great addition to my game. Being a "beginner" in something; seeing a brand new way of fighting, learning to defend myself in realistic, "pressure tested" training; it's awesome.
> 
> And, of course, it translates to composing, I think. The idea of "finding the seams" to connect various positions in BJJ, it reminds me of how to transition between sections in music... the "seams", so to speak.
> 
> ...


Cool. Whenever this pandemic goes away, there's a local JJ club that has a blend of stand up, Kodokan Judo and BJJ. It's apparently very good as my cop friend says a lot of his buddies train there. A blended school is what I'm after as I think it's smart to develop a strong standing grappling game as no one wants to go to the ground on the street. But it's also crucial to have those skills IF you are on the ground and need to defend from that position.


----------



## Farkle (Oct 11, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> Cool. Whenever this pandemic goes away, there's a local JJ club that has a blend of stand up, Kodokan Judo and BJJ. It's apparently very good as my cop friend says a lot of his buddies train there. A blended school is what I'm after as I think it's smart to develop a strong standing grappling game as no one wants to go to the ground on the street. But it's also crucial to have those skills IF you are on the ground and need to defend from that position.



Yeah, totally. Here's my thing. I have done boxing for 10 + years, and 3-4 years of Muay Thai clinch, so if I'm on my feet, I'm either running away, or I'm hitting the shit out of you. I'm not doing any standing grappling, unless it's a collar tie, or a thai clinch, in which case, I'm looking to elbow and knee you. Cause I want to get the hell out of there. 

Jocko Willink has a great talk about that, about when and why to fight; basically, it's like "as a last resort. Get the hell out of there." 

Mike


----------



## CATDAD (Oct 12, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> Nice. I'm 52 now and I would really like to learn Judo because of its devastating take downs and throws. Plus it develops a good stand up game and explosive techniques. But it also is said to have the highest injury rate of any MA. I know how to breakfall because Wado has some throws and take downs. It was that part of Wado that really resonated with me and I did well at, hence my interest in following up with more close combat, grappling arts. I've done TKD, Wing Chun, Kung Fu and Goju so I have plenty of striking art experience....



Nothing will dial in your breakfalls like judo. For the injuries that it has given me over the years, it has very definitely saved me from more, and worse, because of breakfall reflexes and timing that I've developed from taking hundreds of falls every week. I never have to fear black ice on the sidewalk again.

As far as injuries go for it, it is highly dependent on the club's leadership and vibe and you should shop around if you can. Competitive clubs can be "meat grinders" so to speak, with lots of injuries from people constantly playing to win, but more casual clubs with a higher percentage of older members are much safer. There is always an inherent risk of injury and sometimes shit just happens, but if you go in with a "soft" mindset of not fighting every grip and toss to the death, the risk of injury declines significantly. 

And if you're in it for self defense in particular, find a place that doesn't strictly follow Olympic rules (current rule set has banned leg grabs entirely). If your place has mixed grappling this likely wont be an issue but it's worth noting.

Judo is awesome and has saved me from serious injury or worse more than once, and not only in a combative context!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Oct 12, 2020)

I got really interested in Judo lately, and dream about finding the time one day to start training. It would tie perfectly into my Okinawa Goju Ryu (IOGKF) training. Our karate style is very close-quarter oriented and often goes from hard striking into standing grappling and trying to get the guy on the ground and finish him there. The grappling component is mostly arm drags, limb seizing, trips, takedowns, guillotines, and simple, direct throws like o soto gari etc. Judo would be the perfect addition. Some of the highest-ranked Goju people were also high ranking judoka, and it makes total sense.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 12, 2020)

CATDAD said:


> Nothing will dial in your breakfalls like judo. For the injuries that it has given me over the years, it has very definitely saved me from more, and worse, because of breakfall reflexes and timing that I've developed from taking hundreds of falls every week. I never have to fear black ice on the sidewalk again.
> 
> As far as injuries go for it, it is highly dependent on the club's leadership and vibe and you should shop around if you can. Competitive clubs can be "meat grinders" so to speak, with lots of injuries from people constantly playing to win, but more casual clubs with a higher percentage of older members are much safer. There is always an inherent risk of injury and sometimes shit just happens, but if you go in with a "soft" mindset of not fighting every grip and toss to the death, the risk of injury declines significantly.
> 
> ...


Great post! The people that I know who train in judo love it. And it’s nice to see it getting the respect in North America that it’s always had throughout the world. 

admittedly I can be very competitive so I tend to go 100%. I broke 2 fingers sparring years ago and was so amped up on adrenaline I thought I’d just jammed my hand and kept going for the rest of the class. Only the next day did I discover I’d broken them when they were twice the size and Black-blue. So I’m accustomed to the occasional injury though I generally train safe.

I found this really good video about the differences between BJJ and Judo for practical uses that is interesting.


----------



## nolotrippen (Oct 12, 2020)

Krav Maga 10 years. They don't let you carry a gun in California so had to learn how to take one away from someone who has one pointed at me, etc.


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Rodney Money (Oct 12, 2020)

I don’t but our 7 year-old does. We debated on sports, dance, cheerleading, etc. and decided this was best and she loves it.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Oct 12, 2020)

Practiced Shoryn Ryu Karate Do all my life, I was an instructor in my 20s, loved teaching kids. Shoryn Ryu is also from Okinawa and has ties to Goju. It has defined who I am, and (I hope) made me a better person and musician.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 12, 2020)

Rodney Money said:


> I don’t but our 7 year-old does. We debated on sports, dance, cheerleading, etc. and decided this was best and she loves it.


I think all kids could benefit from a bit of traditional martial arts training. Most dojos emphasize discipline, respect, and helping your fellow student to improve. With the advent of all this UFC stuff, comparisons to the effectiveness of TMA continually come up. But the principles that are taught in the dojo that I outlined above can be used in a person's daily life, moreso than the physical aspect of it. TMA are about self improvement. 

The paradox of MA is that the more you train, the less apt you are to get into a physical contest. It's something that baffles some.


----------



## ryst (Oct 12, 2020)

I love Muay Thai and Jiujitsu. 

Even though the gym i train at is still closed, i meet my training partners in the park and we put on our shinguards and mouthpieces and we still get to train hard. I can only train bjj at home with my wife on some mats we bought. Can't really do much live rolling but can work on positions and submissions. Can't wait to get back to real bjj training. I miss it so much.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Oct 14, 2020)

Great thread!

I started boxing about two years ago at the age of 38 and I feel like there were several periods where it saved my life or let's say sanity. As a balance to composing, rehearsing, thinking, generally working indoors.. but also from it's straight forward principles. The combination of physics and mental approach are perfect for me and I take away so much from the sport everyday.

It also engages me socially with other ppl at least two times a week, which is great, bringing me out of my composer bubble, away from keyboards, cables and screens.

As part of training I spend a lot of time outdoors, running, jumping rope, shadow boxing.

It really helps me to balance work, pressure, stress, doubt, you get the idea..


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Oct 14, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> The paradox of MA is that the more you train, the less apt you are to get into a physical contest. It's something that baffles some



100 % agreed!


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 14, 2020)

Fever Phoenix said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I started boxing about two years ago at the age of 38 and I feel like there were several periods where it saved my life or let's say sanity. As a balance to composing, rehearsing, thinking, generally working indoors.. but also from it's straight forward principles. The combination of physics and mental approach are perfect for me and I take away so much from the sport everyday.
> 
> ...


Totally.


----------



## Leon Portelance (Oct 20, 2020)

I studied Kung Fu and Tai Chi until I was 59 and disabled by an accident. I do miss it. I am 66 now.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Oct 21, 2020)

BJJ guy here. Received my black belt last summer after about 13 years of training and teaching.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 8, 2021)

Bringing this back. I've been off training since I ruptured my Achilles a few years back. But I'm healed and I'm looking to get back into training. My Wado club up and disppeared due to Covid and since it's not a popular style there aren't many options. I'm interested in Hapkido. Anyone train in that here? I was a big fan of the JJ elements in Wado before I left it, including take downs, joint locks and throws. Hapkido looks very much in the same vein .

Disclaimer- not looking at competitive MA. too old for that stuff now. I had considered Judo but too many reports of injuries.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 8, 2021)

Trained hard from 5yrs old until graduation from High School.
Just kept up a regimen of Soccer and bag kicking since.
Lately Yoga was easier from a life of limberness.

To the Keyboard Warriors,
Trickery …is our weapon.
Illusion… a way of life.


----------



## Niah2 (Aug 8, 2021)

Did 3 years of Karate Shotokan style in my pre-teens. Lately I have had the desire to get into Tai Chi.


----------



## SupremeFist (Aug 8, 2021)

Chen-style taijiquan here. I'm in London and my teacher is in Paris so it's been two frustrating summers without being able to attend the regular week-long summer boot camp and throw my kung-fu brothers and sisters around. 🤘🏻


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 8, 2021)

chimuelo said:


> Trained hard from 5yrs old until graduation from High School.
> Just kept up a regimen of Soccer and bag kicking since.
> Lately Yoga was easier from a life of limberness.
> 
> ...


Keyboard warriors are fun. Then again, there are McDojos that are abundant... so it helps fuel their fire. I moved from Goju to Wado because 80% of its syllabus was interaction with others because of the Oyo and Sanbon gumite. I never loved kata because it doesn't really help with timing and distancing... 

Hapkido looks pretty legit. I did TKD as a kid. Back when training was so hard you'd puke.. (early 80s). Most clubs go soft on their students by comparison these days. Although it does come down to the club mind you.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 8, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Chen-style taijiquan here. I'm in London and my teacher is in Paris so it's been two frustrating summers without being able to attend the regular week-long summer boot camp and throw my kung-fu brothers and sisters around. 🤘🏻


I feel your pain man.


----------



## Living Fossil (Aug 8, 2021)

I did/do Aikido for over a decade (1. Dan). Three years ago however i had a (basically small) injury on my left wring that turned out to be quite tedious. That made me a bit anxious in regards to my fingers (which i need for my work...) Then came the pandemic with 2 years of no training. So it's a bit unclear, if i will pick it up again.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Aug 8, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> Bringing this back. I've been off training since I ruptured my Achilles a few years back. But I'm healed and I'm looking to get back into training. My Wado club up and disppeared due to Covid and since it's not a popular style there aren't many options. I'm interested in Hapkido. Anyone train in that here? I was a big fan of the JJ elements in Wado before I left it, including take downs, joint locks and throws. Hapkido looks very much in the same vein .
> 
> Disclaimer- not looking at competitive MA. too old for that stuff now. I had considered Judo but too many reports of injuries.


Don't train but it's a part of our academy. If you want self defense with takedowns and locks, then Hapkido should be pretty good choice.


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 8, 2021)

I studied Bujinkan Taijutsu in high school because who doesn’t love learning the ways of the ninja?

That reminds me, I need to see if the old dojo is still going.


----------



## kevinh (Aug 8, 2021)

I watched his movie and practiced moves on my own in preparation of buying my first orchestral libraries before realizing this was not the full kontakt everyone kept talking about…


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 8, 2021)

Kuusniemi said:


> Don't train but it's a part of our academy. If you want self defense with takedowns and locks, then Hapkido should be pretty good choice.


Cool.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 8, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> Most clubs go soft on their students by comparison these days. Although it does come down to the club mind you.


Money keeps the doors open.

Can’t let schooling get in the way of a good education that comes in sparring after class.

Inter school competition and tournaments like Jhoon Rhee in DC and Grand Nationals in Dallas every year keeps you sharp too.

I studied under Fred Wren, Joe Lewis and Bill Wallace. Nobody knows their names these days but we pulled Abductor muscles in the hip joints to achieve maximum limberness. Since these guys were champs and you represented them in tournaments, so…

We were told if you think you’re going to lose, get disqualified. Losing wasn’t an option. I lost one time, and the bus ride back to St. Louis was something I never forgot. Made you want your instructors approval, so you trained even harder.

I must say though classical piano from the old Russian lady who played in the Symphony and martial arts is still influencing me. Even if you don’t train in your older age, the discipline is never forgotten.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 8, 2021)

I totally know Bill Wallace and Joe Lewis (not personally but very familiar with their work in the world of MA)! And yeah, those times were very different.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Aug 8, 2021)

chimuelo said:


> Money keeps the doors open.
> 
> Can’t let schooling get in the way of a good education that comes in sparring after class.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I agree with the first sentence, but disagree with the ideology behind it. For me a part of martial arts is the search for your limits. You are not supposed to be comfortable, the skills you are learning are the kind of skills you use under stress and if you are not pushed to the limit you won't learn to operate under stress. I do miss the two week long seminars Lucio Linhares used to give us were you had two long training sessions a day every day... The last days of those are still a blur and can't remember anything from them.

I hate the fact that BJJ a martial art where the drop out percentage is very high. You always think that the people who reach black belt are the best ones, when in BJJ they are more likely to be the ones who are left...


----------



## robgb (Aug 8, 2021)

Heh. I thought you wrote "marital" arts.


----------

